# Best Equine Veterinary Medicine Colleges?



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Kansas State, Oklahoma State, and Colorado State are the ones I'm most familiar with. A friend of mine went to K State and he's currently doing a residency in Oklahoma as an equine vet. 

Colorado State seems to be the name I see most often related to equine research.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have to add a vote for OSU, Oklahoma State. They are unbelievably awesome! When I first moved here, I used a vet just down the street from me and got tired of high prices, always having to be referred to OSU or a specialist in Edmond, yada yada yada...... I went to OSU and started just cutting out the middleman, I know take EVERY horse to OSU for Emergency, routine, and breeding and I couldn't be happier. 

We moved to AZ and I found a vet I liked....Guess where he graduated from? YUP! OSU! LOL! We eventually left AZ to come back to OK and OSU was a HUGE part of the decision. If you can get in there, you will have an excellent education and career after graduation.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Massey University - New Zealand, has a world renowned equine medicine department:wink: plus the weather there is great!


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

My BFF went to LSU (Louisiana). There is also Texas A&M.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Its less about what vet school has a good equine program and more about where you go to your externships. I would find a dream job location and figure out where the vets graduated from. All programs are going to teach large and small medicine. The difference is going to be in where their students graduate and work. Equine specialization is one of the most demanding specialties and getting into a rood and riddle or a large equine hospital is less about having great grades and graduating from a good position and more about having great references from summer jobs and internships/externships with horses.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Auburn also has a good vet school.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

UC Davis is outstanding. Don't put all your eggs in one basket, you should apply to many when the time comes.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Penn, Virginia Tech and U of Georgia.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Texas A&M, of course! But, LSU is very good too. Haven't dealt with any others, but I'm sure they're just as good.


----------



## KenzieLynn (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm a bit biased here at Kansas State 
I'm looking to go into the same thing you are, and one option to consider is what you actually want to accomplish with equine reproduction. You don't NEED a DVM, you can get a Masters and work from there.
Colorado State is usually the first that comes up, but the problem is that as soon as you go, they have you on a "tracking program", meaning your classes are tailored to what you want to work on in the future, i.e. avian, equine, small animal, etc. Problem with that is it becomes harder to pass your Boards tests after you graduate, because you don't have rounded knowledge.
I love all the professors here, and the Dean is actually a good friends of my grandparents. I work in the hospital right now, and I will ONLY use the college for any work I need with my own horses


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm going to A&M for my veterinary school! I'm a bit biased, and so is my boss and her husband, both vets that graduated from A&M. Mrs is small animal and Mr is equine 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

NC State has a great vet school and I'm pretty sure they have equine reproductive specialties now too. I love the vet school hospital there, best place ever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Draft lover (May 11, 2013)

Auburn University in Alabama has a really good one, Mississippi State does too.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I would suggest Colorado State or Texas A&M. Both have really fantastic vet programs.


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

Draft lover said:


> Auburn University in Alabama has a really good one, Mississippi State does too.


I LOVE the vet school here at MS State. Before I college I lived fairly close to Texas A&M and while I loved the care we received there, MS STATE TAKES THE CAKE. The vets are reasonable, down to earth and they really work with you. It is a lesser known school but their equine facilities are great, 

I have learned a ton from my vet (who is a vet at the vet school) and I am not even a vet student :lol:


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ok I'm a bit biased because this is my future school (had to put on hold recently because of medical stuff though  ) But I love Purdue University in Indiana! They're super easy to work with and even kept my admission and are giving me classes at a local technical college so I can continue on. They're vet school/hospital (whenever I have been) have been compassionate and always gave it their all. 

Also they've never hesitated to teach anyone and everyone who walks through their doors and all my vets graduated from them with honors and are phenomenal. The other schools sound good though too!


----------



## Draft lover (May 11, 2013)

DriftingShadow said:


> I LOVE the vet school here at MS State. Before I college I lived fairly close to Texas A&M and while I loved the care we received there, MS STATE TAKES THE CAKE. The vets are reasonable, down to earth and they really work with you. It is a lesser known school but their equine facilities are great,
> 
> I have learned a ton from my vet (who is a vet at the vet school) and I am not even a vet student :lol:


Two of the vets at my work are from Mississppi State, and they are both wonderful both as vets and as people.


----------



## showjumperachel (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm surprised nobody as mentioned UC Davis! I was going to apply to vet school this year, but I have decided to take a ear off between getting my BS and going to vet school.

Good luck with your applications!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

oobiedoo said:


> NC State has a great vet school and I'm pretty sure they have equine reproductive specialties now too. I love the vet school hospital there, best place ever.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, a great vet school.. Six Program Areas :: North Carolina State University College of Veterinary Medicine


----------

